# Help Identifying



## FatBiker (May 6, 2014)

I bought this from a fellow here in BC (Canada), which he got from the nephew of a fellow who (so the story goes) bought the bike new in 1939.

The nephew thought this is a hercules, but I can't seem to find anything from the era that matches this bike.

The front hub is Bayliss-Wiley, the rear is a New Hercules armless brake.
The BB is also stamped as Bayliss-Wiley

Any help is appreciated


----------

